# Olcott, New York Fishery



## FISHIN 2

Had a chance again this year to fish with my great friend, Mark Bottone, My Bonnie Charters, a noted great lakes captain and another, Tony Sambuniak, Real Thrill Charters. Fished with these fellas a few times before and never disappointed. Weather was fantastic, room was at the Lighthouse Motel, a block from the marina, fishing was fantastic as always. Alreadt on the books for next year. We fished about 10 miles from port in 250-350 ft of water. Using flashers with flies and meat, spoons with dipseys as well as downriggers loaded with spoons and dodgers. Seems like anything with green and black went. Water at surface was 76*, down at ball, 48*, . Fished at and average of 50-70 ft down, all kings this trip Ye-Ha, gotta love it !!
Anyone that has never experienced a mature king on the line, your missing out, first one gets ya HOOKED


!!!




  








20180803_111914




__
FISHIN 2


__
Aug 4, 2018




2018 Olcott, NY, Aboard My Bonnie Charters, Would recommend a fishing trip like this to everyone...









  








20180803_064532




__
FISHIN 2


__
Aug 4, 2018




2018 Aboard My Bonnie Charters out of Olcott, NY
32", 25 lbs, LOVE IT.


----------



## fishcrazy20

Your right about Marc, defiantly one of the best. Did our first Olcott trip with Marc about 6-7 years ago and been doing that trip ever since. Got a couple weeks yet for this years trip. How did you like the new boat?


----------



## FISHIN 2

What a treat, 10.5 ft beam and seems a bit tight but wow, got plenty of room after being on it , a first class ride for sure. Had our 12 fish in short order and fun fished a bit. only 2 fish were 2 year olds, the rest 3-5 yr olds, eggs were still on the small side yet. You will love the new ride..


----------



## D J

Here is our three day summary. What a perfect stretch of fishing weather, with hardly a wave on the lake each day we fished.


Thursday 8/2: Arrived and fished in the afternoon / evening. We tried deeper water and found some active fish around the 475' mark NNW of the harbor. We took our 5 man limit by circling the same area. We took 4 fish over 20 lbs, and some more in the mid teens. Everything worked (meat, spoons, flasher/fly) but spoons seemed to produce the most fish.


Friday 8/3: Fished this same spot, but picked up more steel than kings. We took a couple bruiser steelhead though and they didn’t disappoint with the acrobatics. We did pull one low 20’s king for the day. Fish were taken mostly on spoons.


Saturday 8/4: We tried closer in. We set-up and about 200’ and worked our way out to about 300’. Divers were the ticket for us on Saturday, taking most of our fish. Things were steady, but we missed a number of fish. That all worked out for us, because we hit a spot in 276’ due north of the plant and it was big fish city. We boated 4 kings all over 20 lbs from the area and finished with a double on a 22lb and 27 lb fish. Spoons and files worked equally well, but we didn’t take anything on meat. 


Overall we took fish on 300 & 400 coppers, 10 color cores, divers, and downriggers. The only rod that never fired was the 500 copper.


----------



## 34181

any pics? would like to see some hogs.
nice. leaving Friday for 2 weeks.


----------



## Just Ducky

Oh MY!


----------



## slashbait

Definetly a major!


----------



## 34181

sorry i asked


----------



## D J

Here is the 27lber! We were hoping to break the 20lb mark this trip and definitely crushed it.


----------



## 34181

that's what I'm talking about, nice


----------



## joekacz

D J said:


> Here is the 27lber! We were hoping to break the 20lb mark this trip and definitely crushed it.
> 
> View attachment 271489


Nice Hawg! I see the dreaded lamprey scar on belly.Also look's like the 5 year old's are getting darker.Getting to be that time of year already.


----------



## Spongebrain

We only saw 1 darker fish last week and it wasn’t even the biggest, maybe around 20lb. All others including our largest 28lb were still really fresh silver.


----------



## D J

The fish were still pretty silver. Here is our haul from the last day. We had to strap the cooler lid down, to come in. We couldn't get the lid to close.








Here were the two we doubled with to finish on Saturday in an on the water shot. 22lb on left and 27 on right.


----------



## worminator

I gotta say Marc is the best I've been out with. These pics are making me sick. My budds are going out with him for two days and a couple weeks and I can't go. I just had the shoulder worked on and I don't think I could bring in a double on a perch rig right now. We camp at the state park just east of Olcott. I'm sure I will hear about how great the trip was. Looks like I'll have to book now for next year. Good luck boys and tell Marc I'll see him next year for sure.


----------



## worminator

Well my budds are out there right now and I've got two messages with a couple kings in the 20 lb range. I can't open any more messages for a while. The pics are killing me.


----------



## bigeyehunter

Heading to Olcott tonight for the weekend. If anybody wants to work together let me know.


----------



## Brahmabull71

Weather depending, we will be out Saturday.


----------



## perchjerk

worminator said:


> I gotta say Marc is the best I've been out with. These pics are making me sick. My budds are going out with him for two days and a couple weeks and I can't go. I just had the shoulder worked on and I don't think I could bring in a double on a perch rig right now. We camp at the state park just east of Olcott. I'm sure I will hear about how great the trip was. Looks like I'll have to book now for next year. Good luck boys and tell Marc I'll see him next year for sure.


Little bit late to book with a great captain like Marc. Had only a few dates left for next year as of last Saturday and I grabbed two of them. Besides you are on double secret probation for missing two years in a row


----------



## kingeider

anyone else heading up there this weekend? I am looking hard at heading out early Saturday morning to fish the last part of Saturday thru Monday. got an 8 hour drive and don't like the north or east wind forecast but haven't been able to find more than 2 days in a row without north/east winds, big waves, or heavy rains in the forecast. very unsettled weather pattern lately. makes it tough for those of us with a long drive pulling a boat. if anyone wants to work together, let me know.


----------



## miked913

We are here now,. Today was good, pulled our 3 man limit. Went 9/17 though , we dropped more than we should have but got done. Our 9 fish we're 8 king's and a steelhhead with 4 matures and a nice mix of other ages.
















Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## FISHIN 2

Fantastic fishing there this year. Was greatful to be a part this year. Hope to find an empty seat or two yet this year. Anyone has an empty seat, let me know, Congrats on the fish, look like some monsters !!


----------



## Spongebrain

This was my first year on Ontario. God willing it wont be the last. Good times.


----------



## FISHIN 2

Spongebrain said:


> View attachment 272599
> View attachment 272597
> This was my first year on Ontario. God willing it wont be the last. Good times.


That's all it takes is once, then YOUR HOOKED ! Something about the feel of power in that pole..


----------



## miked913

Saturday was a tough bite for us, only managed a couple fish in the boat for a couple hours of trying after the small craft in the morning. Sunday however we made a full recovery and redeemed ourselves with a 2 person limit before hitting the road home that included 4 kings, (3 majors and a 2 yo) and 2 steelhhead 1 right at 10#'s.






























Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brahmabull71

Nice job Mike!

We fished with my good friend Eric of Erie Gold Fishing Adventures on his boat Saturday out of Oak Orchard / Point Breeze area working 90 - 100’. We went out about 12:30 in VERY rough seas (6-7’s) and the Starcraft STX2050 crushed the waves. Very impressive boat.

We only trolled 4 rods until about 4:30 when we got out the coppers. They wanted baits on a NW troll troughing the waves. Riggers down 55 - 80’ with spoons and wire divers 115 -165’ with rotators and flies (42nd fly with silver). Everything washed and treated with Pro Cure Alewife flavor. No color was particularly good (Carbon 14 Mag Moonshine maybe a little more) as most we put out got bit at least once. Glows definitely seemed to work best with the overcast skies. Ended up 7/15 as we couldn’t keep them buttoned up. Largest was 19lbs my buddies boy got on a complete fire drill. Great trip and Eric worked his ass off to put us on fish. We will have two boat loads up for 5 days 8/30 - 9/3.

Brahmabull


----------



## fishcrazy20

Was there 8/16- 8/19. Didn't fish the 16th. Wife fished Reeling for the cure on the 17th, took 2nd. Had a charter lined up for the 18th, leaving dock at 6am. The small craft advisory came in at 5:47am. Seen lots of big boats go out and come right back in 5 minutes later. We gave it until noon and the lake just wouldn't let up and called it. No fish is worth a life.


----------



## 34181

Nice Job Mike, sorry I messed up the dates you were in Olcott. We fished 8 times and landed 30 fish, my wife and myself. Not the biggest, but had a blast. Heading back Sept 14-28. Did get a nice steelhead. Biggest King was 24#'s. Drug the 17" little guy around and he was not moving much by the time I checked the line.


----------



## mkalink

Thursday’s catch







Friday’s catch


----------



## Slayin-n-Filleting

mkalink said:


> Thursday’s catch
> View attachment 273515
> Friday’s catch
> View attachment 273513


----------



## Slayin-n-Filleting

That’s awesome, nice catch!! Fishing with Marc, Monday and Tuesday. Cannot wait!!


----------



## Brahmabull71

I’ll be fishing with him Saturday. He is definitely one of the best no question!


----------



## 34181

unbelievable catch, nice


----------



## eyecatcher1

How big was the fish and were you in the Orleans Derby?!


----------



## 34181

eyecatcher1 said:


> View attachment 273671
> How big was the fish and were you in the Orleans Derby?!


no i was not in derby, guessing 12#'s


----------



## Brahmabull71

We only stuck one decent King today. Got very bumpy and had sick crew, so we only got to fish about 4 hours. Only boated 5. North blows yesterday had the bait / fish higher and made it more difficult. Coppers did best with big fish coming on Happee Meal Moonshine 200’ rig. Wires never fired all day. Mixed bag of Coho, Steelhead, two shakers and a mature.


----------



## eyecatcher1

Glad you pulled a good one. That roll from the wind pulled that ice water in tight. Ill be back up Tuesday for the week, hope things set back up. Fishing that 60’-100’ Water is wonderful!


----------



## 34181

nice, what did fish weigh?


----------



## Brahmabull71

A hen that was right at 38” and 21.9lbs on a tourney scale.


----------



## Brahmabull71

We blasted them with Marc pretty good today. Literally everything worked. We fished 300’+ Of stable water and 55-65’ downs was good. Several doubles of really nice fish.

I’m blest to have fished with my family today. Had an incredible trip. Nothing huge but 3 matures in the upper teens.


----------



## FISHIN 2

Very nice looking board. Always a sincere pleasure fishing with the NINJA, man, he moves !! Good job Capt.. A great mix of years class there. Cant wait till next year already !!


----------



## eyecatcher1

Strong work man! Can’t wait for this weekend to be over so I can get back up there!


----------

